# Time Bandit



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I've talked on the marine radio to Capt Al on the Time Bandit for years, but had never met him personally, so Terry and I decided to go on a charter with him. I knew he had a reputation of being a "put you on the fish" Capt so Terry and I were ready for someone else to do the work for a change and just let us catch fish. I think there were 12 of us fishing and there was plenty of room for us to fish without tangling up lines.I told the guys on board I would post some pictures so they could go to the PFF and show them to their friends.

The first hole we hit marked lots of fish, but they weren't biting like we wanted them to, but on the second hole they went crazy and we limited out in short order. Now what.......can't catch any more snapper so Capt Al said he would take us to a Mingo/Trigger hole and that he did. Only a few snapper were caught there to throw back, but Mingo and Trigger were on the bite. Isn't it hard to catch a legal Trigger now? Caught fish until everyone was tired so we headed back to the dock. We met some nice out-of-town people who were enthusiastic fishermen. This was the fifth trip on the Time Bandit for a bunch from Georgia. They said they always caught fish on the Bandit, so why go on another boat. All in all, it was a great day. I was totally impressed with Capt Al and his deck hand Rickey. Anyone interested in "catching" as well as going fishing, give Capt Al a call at 850 232 5532 and I assure you that you will have an enjoyable trip with plenty of fish. Thanks Capt Al for a fun trip........ShurKetch










Fueling up for our charter venture










While the Capt was checking things out, I was checking out his black book (gps numbers)










Capt Al answering questions from some of the fishermen










Terry explaining what we expect from this trip..........not really!










The fishfinder lit up at the first hole we hit...........










First Lane Snapper of the day............what a beautiful day it was!










The kids on board had a ball............and caught their share of fish!










Rickey putting the gaff to a snapper










Picture of the Mingo hole.......










Georgia boys catching snapper.......










Probably his first King and he was proud of it...........










Rickey showing a nice king who is boss............










This guy caught this 24 lb King on a small Penn rod with 12 lb test.....nice catch!










Guys from Missouri caught their share of snapper also................










Terry didn't let Rickey cut his line on this one!!










Saltwater slush tends to keep 'um fresh and easy to clean........










No Rickey, I caught that snapper!!










Yep, we were on a Trigger hole.......










Nice 8 lb Trigger.............










Three fish on at once............way to go guys!










Georgia boy putting double Mingo on board.............










Nothing like a cold refreshment and a good cigar after a hard day's fishing.......










Ladies at the dock waiting for their men to bring home the catch.........










What a group of happy fishermen........










Rickey knows how to use that knife...........no meat wasted


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice looking boat! Great to see a bunch of guys out on the water having a good time, especially the kids. Repeat customers sure tells ya that they are treated right and put on the fish by Capt Al.

ShurKetch in the wheelhouse, yahooooo... Isn't it fun to just walk on and fish and walk off with your filets...what a life!

Great pictures of what looked like a fun day.

Nothing like a cool one on the way in - Tastes Great!

:usaflag Flag Day tomorrow (14 June)

Nocatch


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry, Terry, I meant to say you looked right at home in the wheelhouse also:bowdown

Here's to Lola, my dear departed Swedish Mother in Massachusettes...

Happy fishing this weekend, ya'll:letsdrink, Arbor Mist time for me!


----------



## KATHY II (Oct 3, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TRIP. IT WAS NICE TO HAVE "AL" AND HIS CREW TO TAKE CARE OF US AND PUT US ON FISH, EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE GOING TO USE MY HAND HELD GPS FOR AN ANCHOR.


----------



## KATHY II (Oct 3, 2007)

HAD A GREAT TRIP. IT WAS NICE TO HAVE "AL" AND HIS CREW TO TAKE CARE OF US AND PUT US ON FISH, EVEN THOUGH THEY WERE GOING TO USE MY HAND HELD GPS FOR AN ANCHOR.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking catch and looks like you guys had a great day.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice day of catching! With all of the nice pics I feel like I was on the trip.


----------



## JayYan (Jun 17, 2009)

Networking at its finest. That kind of comraderie is what draws visitors to P'Cola.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Jay, WELCOME. :clap Wow, now an active member and posting....what's next, a picture of you with a fish!:takephoto


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Capt Al you always do a great job!!!


----------

